# permission issues



## GoDJme (Mar 31, 2018)

My issue first started a couple days ago when after turning my computer off (the correct way) after it turned on randomly in the night. The day after everything worked perfectly fine, except for my iTunes, I got an error, "The iTunes library file is on a locked disk, or you do not have write permission for this file." After attempting to fix the issue by changing my folder permission in the security tab, I feel I accidentally did it to the wrong folder as things from my AppData folder sped by as I hit apply. I tried to undo this but it didn't seem to work.

After the reboot, my C drive (on an SSD) took at least ~30 seconds instead of ~5 to login. Afterwords I was prompted with all manner of programs on my C drive not working.

I can't use the start menu unless I right click.

My Microsoft Services in msconfig aren't running (the ones on the C drive)

Services like, Apps & Features, Power Options, and System, take ages to load, but services like Disk, Device, and Computer Management still function normally.

Can't make a new user because no access to Windows store, or whatever.

When trying to save a txt file to the desktop it says I don't have permission.

sfc /scannow reports no issues, but it prompts me with, "error reading or writing history file", with a file deep into AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\PowerShell~~~\

Greatly appreciate any help to resolve this!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

This may be sign of a failing drive, it would be worth a try at using a restore point to restore the system to a earlier date.



> Restore from a system restore point
> 
> This option takes your PC back to an earlier point in time, called a system restore point. Restore points are generated when you install a new app, driver, or Windows update, and when you create a restore point manually. Restoring won’t affect your personal files, but it will remove apps, drivers, and updates installed after the restore point was made.
> 
> ...


 from https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/12415/windows-10-recovery-options


----------



## GoDJme (Mar 31, 2018)

I fixed the issue, it was because all of my files under C:\Users\~~\ were all set to read only. But now I am having an issue with updating programs like Nvidia, and installing iTunes, which was the original headache, where it says, warning 1909 could not create a shortcut.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Make sure Hidden Files are viewable. 
When the install fails and you get the 1909 error, stop. DO NOT CLOSE the install or click any button. Simply open up another file explorer window, browse to the Program Data directory (C:\Program Data\whatever-the-name-of-the-directory-is, like _C:\Program Data\iNvidia_ or whatever), right click and select properties, clear the *Read-Only* attributes at the bottom of the box and *Apply.* Then return to the failed install and click retry. Your install will succeed.


----------

